
Internet Wiretapping Proposal Met With Silence - donohoe
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/09/28/internet-wiretapping-proposal-met-with-silence/?src=twr
======
pierrefar
The silence could be because they're thinking about how to respond. Immediate
outrage may not be the best strategy.

~~~
eli
Exactly. Wasn't this plan just announced yesterday? Is text of the proposed
bill even available yet? Has a draft bill even been written yet? I don't think
so.

------
CWuestefeld
_Google, Facebook, Microsoft, Yahoo and Research in Motion -- never shy about
issuing press releases -- all declined to talk about what would be a major
shift in privacy law._

How sad. I'd expect at least Google to have something to say.

------
ams6110
People who are serious about their privacy or who really have something to
hide don't use Google, Facebook, Microsoft, or Yahoo services in the first
place.

